# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Piaggio Р.166, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

История создания прототипа:
"P.166 - легкий транспортный самолет, разработанный итальянской фирмой Piaggio на базе самолета-амфибии Р.136. При разработке использовался фюзеляж от Р.136 и новые, специально спроектированные крылья. Опытный самолет Р.166 совершил первый полет 26 ноября 1957 г. Он проектировался для использования в качестве легкого гражданского транспортного самолета. Двигатели Avco Lycoming GSO-480 мощностью 340 л.с. были установлены на свободнонесущем высокорасположенном крыле типа чайка и вращали толкающие винты. Самолет имеет убирающееся трехопорное шасси и однокилевое вертикальное оперение с оверкилем. Хорошие характеристики обеспечивают ему возможность маневра на небольших аэродромах, а дальность могла быть увеличена при применении отделяемых топливных баков. Самолет использовался как гражданский и как военный самолет (в частности в ВВС Италии, ЮАР и Сомали)".
Это фото взято за основу...

----------


## Марат

А это модель...

----------


## Марат

И для прикола, новое направление в моделизме - натюрморт с автораритетом)))

----------

